# Over weight T1 on Thyroxine



## Kelly85 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi. My name is Kelly and I was diagnosed with T1 11 years ago when I was 21. Over the past 5 years I have gone from a size 10 to a 16. I was also told I have an under active thyroid so have been on Thyroxine for a year. Does anyone know if Thyroxine makes you gain weight? I’m also on Paroxetine for depression and Mirtazipine for insomnia. Struggling to control appetite and lose weight x


----------

